# Tomato



## Mark (Jul 12, 2012)

How can I protect my tomato plants from the rabbits or squirrels? Is it safe to protect them with a mesh placed over the plants? Will hey still get enough sunlight? I'll remove the mesh when I pick the tomatoes and them place it back over them.


----------



## jack72 (Jun 22, 2012)

try laying a sheet of tin on ground, bend it in "u" shape, they tend to stay away from steping on it. My tomato garden is only 6 ft. long and protrudes out from a vinyl fence 4 ft.They have one way in and don't seem to like the tin.


----------



## VikiD (Jun 23, 2012)

I have three dogs that protect my garden from intruders


----------



## Gary B (Jun 22, 2012)

Mark said:


> How can I protect my tomato plants from the rabbits or squirrels? Is it safe to protect them with a mesh placed over the plants? Will hey still get enough sunlight? I'll remove the mesh when I pick the tomatoes and them place it back over them.


Mark==for the squirrels you can usually get posion bait from your County. Or take approx. 3 cups quaker oats to 1 cup of plaster of paris & mix together. The feeders are out of 3 or 4 inch plastic drain pipe (cheaper than pvc) with a tee in the middle. Pipe lengths are usually about 24 inches long. Once put together ,pour a cup or so down the tee pipe. This will keep the dogs, cats, birds etc, from getting at the posion or plaster of paris. Next year Iam going to try the oats with alittle anti freeze in the traps.This last year the posion bait from the County got alitte pricey 125.00 for 50lbs. As for the rabbits.catch as catch can.If you're in the county and no close neighbors. 22 short.


----------



## Ajhall (Jul 31, 2012)

I have the same problem, only it's with my green beans. My yard is small and fenced in, so I check it daily for places where the ground hogs have been digging. I've also used something called Repels-All. It's the foulest smelling stuff I've come across in a long time, but it's non-toxic and lasts 2-3 weeks. It's on the pricey side, $17-$20 per spray bottle. It kept critters away this spring when they were really hungry after winter's slim pickings.


----------



## Lanibg (Aug 1, 2012)

For ground hogs try used cat litter around the gardenr holes (tunnels) in yard.


----------

